# YO-HO, YO-HO...the BEST movie (so far) this summer....



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...is based on a theme ride from disneyworld!!!!!!!!!!Has NO ONE else seen this film yet???spending all your bucks on T# and League????too bad for that if true. I'm surprised at the lack of response...

The Pirates of the Carribean:The curse of the black pearl is THE movie to go see-swashbuckling action, romance, and absolutely NO robots, lightsabers, or world domineering computers!!!! Johnny depp proves once again why he's one of the finest actors of this generation( i have a feeling that 30 years from now depp will be viewed as unique an actor in style in the same sense that stewart, grant, tracy, gable, bogart, and cagney were)and geoffrey rush, orlando bloom and keira knightly all shine in this film. The only thing i didn't like about it was it's length-a good half hour could have been trimmed without hurting it-but it's a minor quibble...thank you disney for bringing us the best original film of the year.... :goodjob: :up:


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

As always you were right, a very enjoyable movie. I have a few things, i would have changed, but that's personal taste, and may have hurt the movie for most of its audience. I would ask the ticket master to request ID when i ask for two senior tickets on a Saturday night. i would reserve 1/2 the good seats for us old geezers, even at a half our early we got the sore neck the next morning gee isn't this great Johnny 4th row corner seats. The movie did seem a little slow after a strong beginning, but picked up pace soon after. I didn't mind the length of the movie at all. Like Jack, i would have liked too have scenes that were more panoramic. I thought the cinematography was to understated. While this may have hurt the movie for ratings and attendance, i prefer my pirate movies in Technicolor with a capital 'T'. Last, i would have switched the lead roles, with Geoffry rush as Captain sparrow and Johnny Depp as Barbosa. Of coarse we would have then had Cat /ballou in a boat, but i would have more fun. Being hard of hearing, i found Johnny Depp's speech somewhat slurred and not English ate all. BUT i and my date were thoroughly entertained and that's what you see a pirate movie for--jest fun :grin:


----------



## RandyAB (Apr 4, 2002)

I thought it was easily one of the best movies this year, I heard that they might make a 2nd one since this has opened so well. Has anybody stuck around until after the credits to get the special ending? Nothing to spectacular but it was ok.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

thank you randy...NOW i'll have to go see it again!!!!!lol


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

My wife and I saw it and thoroughly enjoyed every minute. We went to Disney World in may and I thought the part where the prisoners were trying to get the keys from the dog was a perfect addition.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

My wife, who has had a "pirate thing" for decades pronounced this the best pirate movie ever - she's practically obsessed with the flick. I enjoyed it a *lot* as well. Cinemagic (on XM) is running the music from the movie in it's rotation and my wife has long-since bought the soundtrack.

It beat almost all of it's competition weeks later - movies opening that didn't do what Pirates did in it's 3rd week (Bad Boys 2, for example).. The rumor is that Depp and Bloom are already signed for a sequel and that a reason that Pirates did so well was because Bruckheimer held the creative control and didn't let the suits at Disney ruin the film.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

a reason that Pirates did so well was because Bruckheimer held the creative control and didn't let the suits at Disney ruin the film.[/QUOTE said:


> oh, please-bruckheimer is a sausage grinder when it comes to making films-the real person to congrats here are writers Ted Elliot and Terry Rossio(of "shreck" fame) and director Gore Verbinski-THEY are the reason that POTC is THE FILM OF THE SUMMER!!! :new_popco


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

To be clearer, Bruckheimer carried enough "stroke" that the Disney suits couldn't much with Elliot, Rossio and Verbinski's work. I should have been more precise.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

My vote for the best summer is going to the biscuit


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Martyva said:


> My vote for the best summer is going to the biscuit


Seabiscuit and Bend It Like Beckham both were way better then Pirates of The Caribbean imo. I'd even go so far as to say X-2 was a better summer movie then POTC.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Whale Rider was wonderful and there's a cowboy comin out this week. Life's grand


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

to each their own....between the two(pirates v mutants), POTC is the much better written film and held my interest more-
when i posted the thread, seabicuit hadn't come out yet(hence the "so far")and i haven't had a chance to see it yet(or beckham either)...

I have seen whale rider and it is my favorite movie so far this year_the trouble with movies like rider and beckham is that i have to vitually drive to another city to see them (as i wouldn't even drive a mile for a camel, i seldom like to drive 20 miles for a film-my days of standing in line all day for, say, a star wars film are WAYYYYYYYYYY past...lol)-so many times i wait till they appear on sat or in the vid outlet...


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Just saw it this weekend. Very enjoyable movie! Lots of fun. 

I forgot to stay through the end credits. What happens?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

i haven't had a chance to see it thru the credits yet...


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Just saw it this weekend. Very enjoyable movie! Lots of fun.
> 
> I forgot to stay through the end credits. What happens?


There is a brief clip of the monkey running around for a few seconds before it puts a gold coin in its mouth. Not worth sitting through all the end credits (as they are endless in this one) imo.


----------

